

Git repo for predicting March Madness using machine learning - danger
http://blog.smellthedata.com/2012/02/machine-march-madness-2012-starter-code.html

======
danger
Of particular note is the use of Theano for the machine learning heavy-
lifting. If you do machine learning and haven't looked into Theano, you're
probably making things harder on yourself than it needs to be.

